# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  منديال العُظماء على أرض الفُقراء وبعيون البُسطاء / بقلمي

## مشتت بشوالات

منديال العُظماء على أرض الفُقراء وبعيون البُسطاء 
" عهدُ مانديلا .. ووعدُ بلاتر .. وآمانهُ الخليفي "


من كان يتخيل يوماً منذ تأسيس الأتحاد العالمي لكرة القدم " الفيفا " عام 1904م أن تستضيف البطوله دولة آفريقيه تُعاني من الفقر والمجاعه والخطفِ والقتل
اجزم لو أن السيد " روبير غيرين " مازال رئيساً " للفيفا " الى يومنا هذا لم يكن ليسمح لهذه الدوله الأفريقيه ان تستضيف حدثا هاماً مثل هذا ...
الفرنسي " غيرين " الذي كان اول رئيسٍ " للفيفا " هو ابن القاده العسكريين الذين احتلوا جزءاً كبيراً من الاراضي الأفريقيه .. فلن يسمح هذا الرجل أن تتحرر الأرضُ الأفريقيه من جديد بـ استضافتها لهذا المنديال ..

وهانحن بعد مرورِ مائه سنه ونيف على تأسيس " الفيفا " نرى البطوله تُقام على ارضٍ افريقيه
فلم الفضلُ اذاً في جلب المنديال الى القاره الافريقيه ؟؟؟ 
هل للسيد مانديلا ام للسيد بلاتر !! 

سأكونُ منصفاً بالاجابه .. فـ هذين الاثنين ناضلآ ودافعا عن شرف نيل البطوله على الارض الافريقيه 
فلقد الالتزم السيد مانديلا امام العالم بان تخرج البطوله من ارضه بـ ابهى تنظيم وارقى صوره واجمل حله .. ووعد بتقليل حوادث السرقه والقتل والاختطاف 
فوقف امام شعبه بـ كاريزمته القويه وقال لهم " ايها الشعب لقد انتهى عهد الاحتلال والاسر وبدء عهد التحرير والحريه من جديد " 
اكتفى مانديلا بهذه الكلمات .. فـ انجز مهمته وافى بعهده 

ليكمل المسيره الرجل الثاني في هذه البطوله السيد بلاتر الذي ناضل هو الاخر حتى تحصل الارض الافريقيه على شرف الاستضافه ومع كل التشكيك والتقليل والاحباط الذي وُجه للسيد " بلاتر " من امكانيات الدوله الافريقيه وقدرتها على انجاح الحدث ورغم التهديدات بسحب البطوله من جنوب افريقيا دافع بلاتر عن كلمته وتمسك بـ رائيه حتى النهايه ... فصدق بوعده واتى بالمنديال على ارض الفقراء

ولم تنتهي مسيره العظماء في هذا المنديال الى هذا الحد .. فلقد نالت الجزيره شرف تغطيتها اعلاميا .. هذه القناه بمختلف باقاتها وقنواتها استطاعت ان تسخر المليارات لمتعه المشاهد العربي واشباع رغباته السياسيه والاقتصاديه والرياضيه 
لم تكن الجزيره طماعه كغيرها من القنوات التي قامت تغطيه المنديالات السابقه فوضعت سعرا رمزيا على باقاتها وسمحت لبعض الدول مشاهده بعض المباريات المختاره على قنواتها الارضيه بـ اسعار معقوله 
لقد ادى السيد " الخليفي " امانته بان تشاهد عيون الملايين من البسطاء هذا المنديال خلف شاشاتهم

اذا 
اوفى مانديلا بعهده .. وصدق بلاتر بوعده .. وادى الخليفي امانته 

ايستحق بعد كل هذا ان نسميه 

منديال العظماء على ارض الفقراء وبعيون البسطاء ؟؟؟



بقلمي // فاز المقال بـ احدى المسابقات الرياضيه  //

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلموووووو مشتت بشوالات ع الموضوع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يعطيك العافيه مشتت جنوب إفريقيا بحكومتها وأهلها كانو مثال للمضياف الحسن والتعامل مع الفرق ومشجعين المنتخبات المشاركة . 

فلهم كل الاحترام والتقدير والمحبه 




عقبال عند أخواتنا القطريين بستضافة المونديال 2022  ان شاء الله .

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

اشكرك ايتها الجوريه المحمديه على الالتواجد الجميل والحضور الراااقي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]نعم حقّ لهذا الحدث ان يُسمى بهذا المسمّى وجدير بالذكر في هذه اللحظات ان اعبّر عن الصورة التي طُبعت في بالي حين كنت مارّا في وسط احدى الأحياء الشعبية الفقيرة وبين البيوت المتلاصقة في احدى ليالي المونديال وإذ بالهتاف والتصفيق وانهمار الضحكات من احد البيوت ، ولا عجب حين ارى من في داخل البيت لإنخفاض مستوى نافذته ، وإذ بأناس فقراء بُسطاء أعرفهم حق المعرفة وأعرفهم حالهم المتواضع ، يتابعون المونديال في بيتهم الأكثر تواضعا الذي يكاد ان يُكشف سقفه للسماء ، حقا قلت في نفسي كم هو الفارق ببعيد بين مونديال هذه الدورة ومونديال الدورة السابقة ، تعجبت قليلا واستمريت في مشيي لأشق طريقي نحو ضوء الشارع الرئيسي الساطع ثم فكّرت .. -اصدقكم هذا ما حدث معي- حقا أوفى مانديلا في عهده ، وحتى رغم ان ذلك كلّفه حياة نجله ولكنه صدق العهد ، أما الجزيرة فحقا ما زالت تتربع على عرش القمم وتستحوذ على قلوب الملايين خصوصا المستضعفين منهم ..[/align]*[align=center]

*وها انا اليوم اجدك مقالك المميز عزيزي مشتت يصدّق قولي ، فكم انا سعيد بذلك ..*

*مقالك رائع جدا واستحق الجائزة بجداره ، اهنئك* [/align]

----------


## Rahma Queen

يسلموووووو مشتت بشوالات

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

اشكرك اخي " تحيه عسكريه " على الرد الجميل ..

وكلنا امل ان يكون منديال 22 في قطر ... 

لك تقديري

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

هدوء عاصف 

رحمه 

اشكركما على المرور والتعقيب والمداخلات الجميله 

واعتذر على التاخير 


تقديري

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشتت ممكن سؤال كيف بتكون مواضيعك ومميزة بدي اتعلم منك بعد إذنك

----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## مشتت بشوالات

> مشتت ممكن سؤال كيف بتكون مواضيعك ومميزة بدي اتعلم منك بعد إذنك



اشكرك اخي الفاضل 

واعتذر للتاخير بالرد 


 وارى ان هناك مبدعين واكثر تميز وتالق مني في هذا المنتدى 

لديكم " هدوء عاصف " 

 شخص لديه من الثقافه والفكر وروعه الطرح الشيء الكثير 

 هو احق مني بالاجابه ... 


 سـ اجاوبك بشكل عام بعيدا عن نفسي او اي عضو اخر 

 فقط امسك القلم اخي ولاتسقطه من بين اصابعك 

 ستتعب في البدايه من القلم وسيصب الملل ثقله الى فكرك ووقتك .. 

 حاربه حتى لو ربطت القلم بخيط لكيلا يسقط من بين اصابعك 


 بعدها ستعشقه لدرجه انك تتمنى ان لايجف او ينتهي حبره 


اكرر شكري لك

----------

